# 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

From the spy shooters at Brenda Priddy & Company comes these glimpses of the Lamborghini Murciélago Superleggera.
Here’s what the company had to say:
“Even pushing a reported near-700 hp, our camera crew caught up with this Lamborghini Murciélago Superleggera (so-called "superlight") near the Nurburgring earlier today.
“Lots of carbon fiber, plastic panels and even some traditional glass being replaced by clear plastic, and of course lots of money, make up this soon-to-be entry into the super car arena from Lamborghini.
“We are expecting an official announcement at the upcoming Frankfurt Motor Show.”


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (CapeGLS)*

Just say no to spoilers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Love the carbon fiber engine cover bay on the Gallardo but I really wish Lambo didn't put the enormous spoiler on the cars, maybe a little lip spoiler or something in CF to finish it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (PAULLLLLIN)*


----------



## drivenbysound (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (CapeGLS)*

I think that the spoiler makes the car look more complete


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (PAULLLLLIN)*









That looks like a lot of pieces on from the new Hamann LP640 kit.
More photos, inclding a like rear bumper here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...LP640#


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA ([email protected])*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (AbtSportsline)*

As far as I know, It's not a Superleggera, it'll be a Murcielago SV (Sport Veloce)


----------



## xzero109 (May 13, 2006)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (Phunkshon)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (xzero109)*


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my, she's a looker, isn't she?


----------



## fastschnell (Nov 25, 2006)

this was likely just a mule for the reventon


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_Just say no to spoilers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Love the carbon fiber engine cover bay on the Gallardo but I really wish Lambo didn't put the enormous spoiler on the cars, maybe a little lip spoiler or something in CF to finish it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

you may not like spoilers, but there is a good chance its there for a reason.







aka downforce. and plus i dont think lambo cares what we think.


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

thats gonna looks sweet and yes ^^ lambo will do it not caring what we think and ppl will buy it just cuz its lambo


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (STATUS1)*

corona!?!??! im there too!!!

but that lambo is almost like a harlequin. i wanna see that.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (CapeGLS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk4VR6GETTA (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diamondgoldsilver (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 2008 LAMBORGHINI MURCIÉLAGO SUPERLEGGERA (CapeGLS)*

I think that the spoiler makes the car look more complete.


----------

